# Ethernet port stopped working Help!



## grantr (Jul 24, 2008)

Unfortunately Lightning hit my computer.:upset: The computer works fine but I cant get on the internet anymore. The lightning came in thought the phone line and damaged the modem by cracking open some white thing in it and leaving smut around it. It then left the modem and entered the computer through the Ethernet port. 

The phone company left me a new modem and I could not get on line with it. I have an old computer that I tried and it works so I know its the computer now. 

My computer is an HP Pavilion desktop from late 2006 with Windows XP

The internet tech support had me run a ping test. I typed in cmd in the run window and a black screen came up then I typed in ping ( 122.1.11 a number like this the server I suppose) anyway it ran a test that said 4 packets sent, 4 packet received, 0 lost. 

He said that meant the computer was ok. The ethernet is a realtek fast family PIC. I dont have the number with me. 

I took off the cover of the computer to look inside and the ethernet port is made on to the motherboard. 

Someone told me: "if you have any ide slots left, you can add a Network interface card and use it instead of the one on the mobo. 

try running the internet connection wizard first. If you can ping a server, your accessing the internet. The issue is something softwarewise. If that doesn't help, then you might have to reinstall windows. Something on the hard drive could've been corrupted."

I am sort of in the dark when it comes to computer troubleshooting.:4-dontkno

I am not sure how to run the wizard. Where do I go to find the wizard? I dont know how to reinstall windows since the computer didnt come with a backup disk. I really dont want to do that.


Is there any way to repair this for a reasonable price? 

Grant


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see the result of this with the computer's Ethernet port connected to a known working port on your router or modem.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

